# Leopard Gecko's bleeding toe!



## chibbins4 (Aug 29, 2011)

My ~1 year old Leopard Gecko shed today, and she had a bit of trouble getting it off her hind foot. 
I left her for a few hours more and she had managed to get it all off, but one of her toes was bleeding! Only a small amount, but enough that when I held her, she left tiny dots of blood on my hand :/

Just wondering if this will heal fine or whether there's anything I can do to help her please?

Thanks, 
Rob!


----------



## Braz (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a lot of problems with my Jeff and shed stuck on toes. I pretty much have to finish his toes off every time and he has even lost the tips of some of them. The hardest bit for me is after I have gave him a good soak in warm water, to grip him so as to have control over his feet. It upsets me and my girlfriend cant watch when I do it. All I can say to you is to bathe your leo and keep an eye on his toe for any infection. If he is a problem shedder, bite the bullet and help him out after every shed. Mine gets stressed but I think kind of realises Im trying to help.


----------



## chibbins4 (Aug 29, 2011)

OK thanks a lot Braz! Gonna give her a quick bath now and see how it goes 
Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

It should heal ok. I would advise changing any substrate to kitchen roll or lino if you don't already use it, so that you can keep the viv clean really easily and just keep an eye on the foot. If any redness or swelling comes up then take her to a vet : victory:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

chibbins4 said:


> OK thanks a lot Braz! Gonna give her a quick bath now and see how it goes
> Thanks :2thumb:


If she's got all the shed off now I would'nt bathe her. Leos hate baths and it will stress her out. If you're worried about keeping the wound clean you could wipe it with some damp cotton wool. I find using a sauna method for those that need help with stuck shed seems less stressful than bathing. Just put some kitchen roll, old flannel or towel in a cricket tub, dampen it with warm water, put the leo in and the lid on and pop onto a heat mat covered with a tea towel for 10-15mins. This softens the shed without having to sit them in the water and you can often ease it off afterwards with an old flannel or a cotton bud if it's not around her eyes : victory:


----------



## cynical (Aug 8, 2011)

I've just had the EXACT same issue with my 7 month old girl! I bathe her too, but I stayed at a friends and didnt catch her in time. I went to a vet and was prescribed Baytril, which I give to her with a syringe. See if you can find any? It prevents infection. Hope all goes well with your reptile x


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

cynical said:


> I've just had the EXACT same issue with my 7 month old girl! I bathe her too, but I stayed at a friends and didnt catch her in time. I went to a vet and was prescribed Baytril, which I give to her with a syringe. See if you can find any? It prevents infection. Hope all goes well with your reptile x


Baytril is a prescription only medicine, a strong antibiotic, and is not something to be giving unless there is evidence of infection.

Just keep the toe clean and dry. You could use an iodine solution such as tamodine or betadine, dabbed on with a cotton bud twice a day. But if she is on kitchen towel then just keep an eye on it and as sheena is a gecko says - vet if it swells or looks red.


----------



## chibbins4 (Aug 29, 2011)

She has a moist hide with sphagnum moss in 24/7 and she used it to shed, this was obviously just a dodgy shed. I've got her on reptile carpet so i've cleaned and flipped that so hopefully all should be fine. I'll keep an eye on it though!

Cheers for the responses guys, appreciate it! 
:notworthy:


----------

